
Google Keeps Tweaking Its Search Engine - danielha
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/06/03/business/yourmoney/03google.html?ex=1338523200&en=f003aaab287c0a72&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss
======
fraXis
This is a really cool article about the "behind the scenes" workings of the
Google search algorithms.

